
How I Started a $4K/Month Veteran and First Responder Woodworking Company - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/veteran-first-responder-woodworking-company
======
villgax
This account has to be banned. All of it is clickbait with numbers & a catchy
title to click through, not to mention automated which the account has boasted
off on twitter in the past.

